# Stainless 2 hole straps



## Ron100 (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone know a reputable supplier for 2 hole straps up to 6" ?
Nice if they have stainless thread rod, clevis, splits and such too.

Thanks
Ron


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes McMaster.com got them all


----------



## Ron100 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you, that was easy !
Ron


----------

